

[Ask HN] I'm a beginner front-end coder in Boston, looking for mentor - katemulligan

I just started learning html/css/js recently. I am living in Boston/Cambridge for the summer, I'd love a mentor to help guide my learning over the summer and in return would happily help you/your company with my newly learned skills.&#60;p&#62;If you're a front-end dev (or know one) that would be interested in mentoring me and would like to work with an eager, young, student, please contact me at katemulligan@gwmail.gwu.edu&#60;/p&#62;Thanks in advance,
Kate
======
brandoncordell
I'm no longer in Massachusetts but my email is in my profile. Feel free to
email me.

------
piratebroadcast
I can help. email me at my username at gmail dot com.

